# I think my human grade t3 is underdosed... does this seem weird to anyone else?



## trackstar19 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey bros,

So i've been using t3 off and on for a few years now and have always just gone through research chem sites. The results have always been all over the place as I feel it's impossible to accurately dose the stuff suspended in liquid. (liquid clen always seems properly dosed for me, though).

Because of this reason I was happy when I realized sponsors on here sold human grade products from overseas. So i bought a ton of tiromel t3 and caber. Before the tiromel came I had been on 50mcg a day of MP's t3 and noticing pretty decent results, i was impressed. I assumed HG stuff would result in a more accurate dosing regimen and i'd likely notice even better results.

So a month ago I start my tiromel at 50mcg a day. (also on 120mcg clen ED, 800mg tren e EW, 500mg mast e EW, and 250mg test e EW). After a week i noticed my waist started to slowly increase in size, i felt fuller... but also felt like i was hypo. So i increased my tiromel to 62.5mcg ED. (My diet during this time was 1800-2600 cals a day with carb cycling). The 62.5mcg ED seemed to make me feel a bit better and normal, but the scale wasn't moving at all. My waist also wasn't losing size. (Keep in mind on top of the low calorie diet i've been doing 30+ minutes of cardio almost ED as well as lifting 5-6x a week)

So it's been a month, and while only getting in maybe 2000 calories a day (sometimes less when subtracting all the cardio, etc.) i've essentially been stuck. Not losing or gaining. Before I ever even touched t3 I could cut on 3200-3500 cals a day and get to 6% BF easily. So what the phuck is going on here guys, any ideas? Is this "Human grade" t3 underdosed? Is something else the issue? Any ideas? I'm in pre contest so it's been frustrating since this whole issue has been basically holding up my usual prep routine.

As a side note, since switching from MP's caber to this human grade stuff.... i've been lactating and having slight libido issues. (.5mg e3d). Never had those issues while on MP's stuff. Anyone have thoughts? Don't want to put a board sponsor on blast so i'm keeping their name out of it, but i'm kind of under the impression this shiit is underdosed or something. Maybe i'm wrong, i'd love to hear yalls input! Thanks guys


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 7, 2012)

maybe the research stuff you used has been overdosed?
are you sure the HG stuff you have now is actually HG?


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 7, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> get to 6% BF easily.


Wow!  I wish I could get to 6% easily!


----------



## malfeasance (Jun 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> are you sure the HG stuff you have now is actually HG?



Lots of counterfeiting out there.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 7, 2012)

Blood test would be the only way to PROPERLY conclude whether your stuff is legit.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 7, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> Hey bros,
> 
> So i've been using t3 off and on for a few years now and have always just gone through research chem sites. The results have always been all over the place as I feel it's impossible to accurately dose the stuff suspended in liquid. (liquid clen always seems properly dosed for me, though).
> 
> ...


here's my thoughts... think of it what you will

you are screwing with your nips, and that's why you are having the lactation issues(if you start getting itchy, painful, puffy nips.... leave them alone(dont touch them), and use the proper protocol to get rid of the gyno)... too many guys freak out and pinch them or feel them constantly(this will cause it to get MUCH worse!!)

as far as the t3... have you had bloodwork done while taking, and not taking the t3?  It kind of sounds like(and correct me if I'm wrong) you have been taking it for a while(as in MANY times)... you may have damaged your thyroid or something of the sort.... I would have that checked, as it is a vital organ....t3 is not something to take any more than necessary, as it can really screw with your body if you do so..... just something to consider..

so, keep on the caber(make sure it is legit caber), you shouldn't have any e2 sides off that cycle(but that doesn't mean you don't)... try not to touch your nipples, see if that helps...
good luck bro!


----------



## trackstar19 (Jun 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> maybe the research stuff you used has been overdosed?
> are you sure the HG stuff you have now is actually HG?


Well i got this HG stuff from a sponsor on this board, so I sort of assumed it would be good to go. Especially considering how cheap HG t3 is anyway, I thought it would be weird to fake it/have it under dosed. Definitely possible that the research stuff was overdosed, though. But I still assumed 62.5mcg a day of t3 should equate to more than like ~1600 cals a day as my BMR.


malfeasance said:


> Wow!  I wish I could get to 6% easily!


Haha now I get stuck in the 8-11% zone year round, back in my HS and college days I could stay around 6-7%BF almost year round without even that intense of a diet (no carb cycling necessary or counting macros). I was a collegiate sprinter and played football so it was a nice perk. I might not have been the fastest in the nation - but damnit i was one of the biggest/leanest! haha


malfeasance said:


> Lots of counterfeiting out there.


I just dont understand why an overseas supplier would sell counterfeited t3 or caber - I was under the impression both are extremely cheap to get your hands on the real deal.


~RaZr~ said:


> Blood test would be the only way to PROPERLY conclude whether your stuff is legit.


 I know, I might just have to get a blood test done. The issue is I've never tested my thyroid before - so i wouldn't have any base numbers to compare it to. Although if it has me on borderline hypo which i suspect I currently am - that would mean "62.5mcg" of this t3 isn't even enough to have me in a normal range - which i would find as odd/reason to believe it might be underdosed?



overburdened said:


> here's my thoughts... think of it what you will
> 
> you are screwing with your nips, and that's why you are having the lactation issues(if you start getting itchy, painful, puffy nips.... leave them alone(dont touch them), and use the proper protocol to get rid of the gyno)... too many guys freak out and pinch them or feel them constantly(this will cause it to get MUCH worse!!)
> 
> ...


I check my nipples maybe once a month or so, I also read that constantly touching them will just make any potential gyno/issues worse. So when i was on MP's caber I had ZERO lactation. Ever since switching I have lactation on this caber. I can't tell if it's underdosed, or bunk. I might start taking 1mg e3d and see if that helps any.

And yes - I've used t3 quite a few times over the past 3 years. I was under the impression the more recent studies show that our thyroids are insanely resilient though, and that there aren't really any/many cases of people actually permanently shutting their thyroids down. (regardless of the amount they used and the time on it). I agree it's not worth the slight risk I might somehow have permanently messed it up, but at this point in my prep it wouldn't be beneficial to screw around with taking it out just yet. After this contest season I'll go off the t3 for awhile and get some bloodwork done. I sadly have never had my thyroid tested, I really wish i have though - would love to have some numbers to compare my current numbers to so i can see if this stuff is bunk/underdosed.

Truly appreciate the replies guys! Any other feedback/input would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## trackstar19 (Jun 7, 2012)

One more piece of information I thought was interesting - On the pharmaceutical companies website they show the tiromel blister packs and it has one set of numbers imprinted on the top of the blister pack (07/09 then numbers that i assume is the batch #)... but on the other end it doesn't show anything imprinted. On mine the other end of the blister pack has "07 2014" imprinted on it - Do you guys think that date (which i assumed was the expiration date) was added by the board sponsor to make it seem like it's still good to go? When in fact it could just be really old t3? (which would explain why i feel it's underdosed - I don't know how quickly t3 loses it's potency).

Also the caber had an expiration date of the same month I received it from the sponsor - so could it be potentially losing it's potency as well? I'm basically just guessing at this point - but it sort of makes sense to me. As tiromel seemed very popular back in the early 2000's, then it apparently was no longer being produced in turkey anymore. So either they started producing it in turkey again - or this is just super old tiromel they're trying to pass as newer stuff?

/My conspiracy theory.


----------



## TwisT (Jun 7, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Blood test would be the only way to PROPERLY conclude whether your stuff is legit.



this


----------



## SloppyJ (Jun 7, 2012)

Without blood tests we're all just pissing in the wind. 

I've been using the tiromel as well and it's been working great for me. I'm at 75mcg though.


----------



## overburdened (Jun 7, 2012)

trackstar19 said:


> Well i got this HG stuff from a sponsor on this board, so I sort of assumed it would be good to go. Especially considering how cheap HG t3 is anyway, I thought it would be weird to fake it/have it under dosed. Definitely possible that the research stuff was overdosed, though. But I still assumed 62.5mcg a day of t3 should equate to more than like ~1600 cals a day as my BMR.
> 
> Haha now I get stuck in the 8-11% zone year round, back in my HS and college days I could stay around 6-7%BF almost year round without even that intense of a diet (no carb cycling necessary or counting macros). I was a collegiate sprinter and played football so it was a nice perk. I might not have been the fastest in the nation - but damnit i was one of the biggest/leanest! haha
> 
> ...


I didn't know you were competing... best of luck to you!!!
for sure afterwards, I would get that checked though... good luck!


----------

